# need help configuring my intex capture card !!!



## hmvrulz (Mar 25, 2005)

need help configuring my intex capture card !!!!


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 25, 2005)

cud u be a bit more specific? what problem r u facing exactly? r u having problems installing the software/drivers? u need to configure it to run channels or to capture video from a camcorder? 

pls elaborate.


----------



## hafees (Mar 25, 2005)

is it a professional capture card? or the ordinary tv tuner card?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 25, 2005)

Well i guess u mebbe having trouble getting the card to work

so wht i wod suggest is :

make sure that the card is properly plugged in the PCI slot

install the drivers and the intex software from the manufacturers CD

Restart ur computer

if some device is not functioning properly then right click them in Device manager and specify the drivers location  from the CD manually

again restart and then hopefull y ur tv card wod work

if u have trouble recording from the card, i suggest do it from Windows Movie MAker, CApture from Video Device option 

and be more clear abt ur prob for people to troubleshoot


----------



## hmvrulz (Mar 27, 2005)

i am sorry not to mention the problem.

all the installation is proper. tune is proper to.

when i record a video there is an external sound which is recorded due to the plugin of the sound from the capture card to the line port of the sound card. how to eliminate this sound. please help !!!


----------



## thundergamez (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you using any sound cards ?  if so Which one ? If else which audoi driver you are using?


----------

